# deaf dog



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

do u think if a deaf dog have some puppies will she be able to take care of them


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

umm really?? Of course, just cause she's deeaf doesn't mean she can't be a good mother, I am sorry, everyone can bash me, but I would spay/abort taht whole litter, to further cause mroe deaf dogs, not saying there would be any but that is what I would do, why would you have a pregnant deaf dog to begin with?? Again please excuse my brashness, it just seems that that dog would have been spayed as soon as she could have to not prevent any unwatned puppies froma dog with a deformation.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

its not my dog its my girlfriend mother boyfriend dog. I told them about the spay abort but the boyfriend said that he dont care for the spay abort. He said just let her have them . But i'm like what if the puppies come out deaf, i dont think to many people would want a deaf puppy.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You are absolutely right, noone wants a deaf dog, i am sorry, but this is wrong IMO, seriously SMH here cause if that is the case and it is your g/f's mother's b/f's dog, then they don't need to come here for advice,s eems they already have made up their mind, My Opinion is the whole litter hsould be aborted and the bitch should be spayed and not ever let to have puppies again. Good Luck, seems like you and this poor dog need it


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OP- I'm sorry, but I have to agree with Tye on this one. The moment it was made known that the bitch was deaf, she should've been spayed. Now the owner is going to bring an entire litter into this world, with the risk of every one of them being deaf as well. 

I do beg to differ, though, depending on the amount of deafness, she may not be a good mother at all. She won't hear their cries, so she won't know when they need to nurse, or when they need to be stimulated to use the bathroom, etc. I know the majority of it is instinct, but her ability to hear them "cry" plays a big role in her ability to care for them. I hope the owner, whoever it may be, is prepared to care for a litter of pups around the clock to make sure the mother doesn't let them alone to starve, become constipated, lay on them and crush them, or anything else. 

Best of luck in your future endeavors, and with this litter, though. I do hope the best for you or whoever actually owns this bitch and the future litter.

However, this is exactly why we tell people not to breed just because, but to learn from or leave the breeding to, experienced dog people who know what to avoid, what to cull, and what to use as breeding stock.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Excellent post mah, I completely agree


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

ok the deaf dog had 7 puppies monday. they said that she was doing fine


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG really, You went ahead and bred her or had her bred by soemone else?? Even AFTER what you were told here?? Really??? *smh* SOOOOOO walkin away from this thread. Such a shame


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think when he posted she was already bred? so sad , I hope they all do well though and hopefully momma is managing well , really need to watch her though make sure she is caring for them enough on her own . I still want to see pictures though hope you post some up. if anything comes up post your questions as much as everyone disagreed with this I know they would all have the dogs best interest at heart and lend advice to help momma and the pups. I really hope you can talk the owners of her into haing her fixed asap after this.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do agree with you Angel, but if the bitch was already bred why ask, you should have known NOT to breed this dog, I do hope bitch and pups do well, but this is jus tnot ok, sorry but it's not.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> I do agree with you Angel, but if the bitch was already bred why ask, you should have known NOT to breed this dog, I do hope bitch and pups do well, but this is jus tnot ok, sorry but it's not.





jaws said:


> *its not my dog its my girlfriend mother boyfriend dog. I told them about the spay abort but the boyfriend said that he dont care for the spay abort.* He said just let her have them . But i'm like what if the puppies come out deaf, i dont think to many people would want a deaf puppy.


It's apparently not his dog. I know that's the oldest story in the book but maybe he deserves the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Of course he does, when he posted here just like Angel said mor ethan likely the dog was already bred, I just don't understand, whatever walkin away from this thread, I wish you luck


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

While I'm in agreement that the dog shouldn't have been bred, I am of the same consensus that it was already pregnant when the OP posted here. I'm prone to giving the benefit of the doubt, as well. And while I'm still of the idea that these pups should've been aborted, I'll offer any advice I can, if needed. I do think all these pups should be tested for hearing when their ears open, and shouldn't be placed in new homes until all are spayed/neutered, to end the cycle. That's my say on the matter, and I'm walking away now, but will be keeping an eye out in case further information is needed/desired.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

good posting


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok the deaf dog isnt mine its my girlfriend mother boyfriend dog. And i inform him on what i learn from her but he didnt want to her it, so i just left it alone.

its kind of hard trying to tell a 50 year old man something when he thinks he know everything. He think just because im 24 i dont know anything about dogs


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am sorry if I have been harsh or abrupt but you came here asking for advice then com eback to tell us that he went ahead and bred the dog, the man shouldn't own dogs, if he is gonna breed a dog tha the KNEW was deaf, again I do not mean any disrespect to you in any way, but just because you are 24 does NOT mean you cannot teach an old dog new tricks. It is not fair to potential owners or the pups what this man is doing, if he won't listen talk to your g/f's mom . ughhh again good luck


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

the first post was only a couple weeks ago so the dog was already breed the OP looks like they are just looking for advice on how the puppies should be cared for depending on how the deafness of the mother will affect her ability to nurture. Correct?


----------



## pit.bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it's funny that some people say 'I'm stepping out of this one' but keep posting the same thing over and over again. 

OP - I don't really have much advice for you. I've cared for two litters - the first the mother abandoned after three of them died (up every 2 hours for 3 weeks to feed, clean, and stimulate them, check on their heating pad, make sure nothing was wrong, 4 more died and then the last one lived until 5 months before she got parvo), and the second was a stray giving birth in my closet, but she took care of them until they were weened.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

that is the freedom of speech my friend, you can say you are done and post more if you want


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

In my cirlce....deaf dogs are culled.
We Baer test all pups in order to catch the problems BEFORE they go to a new home.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

scparrish said:


> the first post was only a couple weeks ago so the dog was already breed the OP looks like they are just looking for advice on how the puppies should be cared for depending on how the deafness of the mother will affect her ability to nurture. Correct?


:goodpost:


----------



## pit.bulldog (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah, but saying one thing, and then doing the exact opposite, destroys credibility.

At least that's my humble opinion.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

fabulous, again ppl are allowed to change their minds, just seems like you were pointing it out, seeming as how I am the only one who said that, means you were tlakin to me, and again freedom of speech, we do live in America. I will not retract what I said but I did apologize for sounding harsh. But according to you it doesn't matter, my credibility is no good cause I came back to this thread


----------

